# Gilson, ??What



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Got a call from a guy who says he has a tractor he wants me to just come pick up. Says it's a Gilson. Never heard of them till I got on here. I know nothing about them at all. Never saw one. But I get this one for free. Told me it's a 18HP and that it ran the last time he tried to use it. Which was about 2 years ago. Doesn't like to way it mows. Anyone know much about these. Is it worth fixing. And where the hell do you get parts for it.


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

Here you go...

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Gilson-Parts


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Just how good are these tractors. I haven't even seen this one yet. But I figure if it's """FREE""" it can't be all bad.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Gilson was made here in Wisconsin in Plymouth. Ended up being bought out by Lawn Boy which was in turn bought out by Toro. There are a few Gilson parts left in the Toro parts system, but most are obsolete. They were very well built machines for their time, but you may have troubles fixing them down the road if the parts you need are no longer available. We still get many of their snowblowers in at the shop I work at, though the numbers are getting fewer and fewer each year. Some I work on are over 50 years old.


----------



## Powerking (May 15, 2013)

I had an old Gilson with a opposed 16 hp briggs and I must say that was a solid tractor. It had a big rear end on it. Was a great workhorse wish I never sold it.


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

*gilson*



okenadie said:


> Got a call from a guy who says he has a tractor he wants me to just come pick up. Says it's a Gilson. Never heard of them till I got on here. I know nothing about them at all. Never saw one. But I get this one for free. Told me it's a 18HP and that it ran the last time he tried to use it. Which was about 2 years ago. Doesn't like to way it mows. Anyone know much about these. Is it worth fixing. And where the hell do you get parts for it.


you will often see them as montgomery ward the were extremely tough tractor does yours have a drivline and hydraulic 
I have 2 of them wish I had moor also they came with all kind of engines
old149


----------



## trannydamager (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a gilson hydro 16 horse there definatly worth fixin good for an ohio winter to plow with to im only selling mine because i dont need it bur i know quite a bit


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

ByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeI would imagine yours and mine are the same except mine is a stick 
I have decided to make a puller that engine is so strong it like a cat the more weight you pile on the more it likes it
have a good one old149


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its an interesting looking tractor for sure.


----------

